# Setting up a surf casting rig



## spurgersalty

First, bought me an Abu 7000, loaded with 300 yards of 30 lb power pro, then topped of with about 150 yards of 30 lb mono. Oh, BTW, when did Abu "sell out" and start manufacturing in china???









Now, looking at a Star rods Stellar11' at cabelas as the stick for this reel. The rod is rated for 20 - 40 lb, 3 - 8 oz, and is Heavy action. Anybody have any experience with these rods as I have never heard of them. They claim American craftsmanship, but so does "american" rodsmiths. For 129.99 it looks like a pretty good rod, but sure don't want to waste any money.
Here is a link...http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...793480;cat104765580;cat104542380;cat104115780


----------



## spurgersalty

*Additional info.....*

Forgot to add, also looking at the OceanMaster 10' rated for 17 - 40 lb, and 4 - 8 oz, for 149.99. Money doesn't really matter, but I only surf fish 5 or 6 times a year but don't really want to go "cheap" so to speak.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Have no experence with the Star rods, but I own ten or more Ocean Masters. Can not go wrong with an Ocean Master rod.


----------



## 535

I'd go with the OM... but would suggest either of the 12' models, bulletproof


----------



## gstanford85

Whats wrong with an ugly stick. I feel that they are good rods for the money. Or a Jarvis walker they are the Australian ugly stick.


----------



## Jolly Roger

gstanford85 said:


> Whats wrong with an ugly stick. I feel that they are good rods for the money. Or a Jarvis walker they are the Australian ugly stick.


For the most part nothing is wrong with these rods.

But when surf fishing in Texas you usually need to cast a large weight and a large bait. Rods such as an ugly stick tend to be to limber, they do not load correct when casting. This is my opinion only, as others may disagree.


----------



## spurgersalty

Jolly Roger said:


> For the most part nothing is wrong with these rods.
> 
> But when surf fishing in Texas you usually need to cast a large weight and a large bait. Rods such as an ugly stick tend to be to limber, they do not load correct when casting. This is my opinion only, as others may disagree.


I agree completely, they flex too much, which is detrimental to good "propulsion.

But to answer your question gstan., this rig will serve dual purpose as a surf setup/dam slab rig. I live very close to Rayburn, and enjoy catching and releasing the "hybrids". This is why I asked about the 11' models and 10's also. Longer surf rods tend to be more bulky qnd just plain too long, which in the environment ill be halving them with is non-conducive to reaching my Target..

I'm trying to send a 1.5 to 2 ounce slab 150 yards to the gate of the dam which is where the hybrids tend to spend most of there time.

I can make it there now with my Daiwa Emblem coupled with a Penn spinning reel loaded with 50# power pro, but nave grown tired of having to carry and wear a leather glove to protect my finger.

You see, I'm trying to multi task here, more use for my dollar.:cheers:

And I'm not even positive the 10' models will load correctly with the 2 ounce weight but am willing to chance it.


----------



## gstanford85

I knew that they are limber rods. I'm new to this style of fishing, and for the bay I've switched to them. I got tired of expensive rods breaking. So this is good info to know because I'm looking at buying new rods.


----------



## fishing-guru

Where can I buy a jarvis walker rod, they only sold them for a couple of months at the academy in humble.


----------



## 535

gstanford85 said:


> I knew that they are limber rods. I'm new to this style of fishing, and for the bay I've switched to them. I got tired of expensive rods breaking. So this is good info to know because I'm looking at buying new rods.


they are tough and relatively inexpensive but they are also heavy and cast like poo... at least when compared to a graphite rod


----------



## wish2fish

My 2 cents....Tica Dolphin 9 or 10 ft. I have each and I like them better than ocean master but that is because they are smaller diameter rods and just fit my hands better.


----------



## spurgersalty

wish2fish said:


> My 2 cents....Tica Dolphin 9 or 10 ft. I have each and I like them better than ocean master but that is because they are smaller diameter rods and just fit my hands better.


I will research these then. Where are they available?


----------



## wish2fish

spurgersalty said:


> I will research these then. Where are they available?


I honestly can't recall where I ordered mine from...still looking back through emails.

Here is a 10'6" http://www.castawaylakes.com/UGSA.html
which may work very well. I have at 9,10 and 11 and going up to 12' (my ocean masters) is just too much for me. I like the smaller rods because I can use them on piers, jetty's, along the shoreline of rivers, etc. They are a lot more sensitive if fishing the above and they have excellent backbone for pulling on the beach. I have absolutely nothing bad to say and this is from the experience of about 5 other brand of surf rods from the very cheap to the more expensive. These are about middle and I have no doubt they will last for years to come...going on two yrs right now and you can't even tell they have been used....well may be a little.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have several Tica also, great for chunking baits,spoons, etc... Tica has a 8' heavy casting that is one of my favorite rods for casting heavy baits. They do not fight a fish good at all, but can cast all the line off a Abu 6500.

The TICA's are not so good at chunking 8&bait. Tica are more of an east coast rod, if that fits your use then they are good. The eye's tend to be large, and the inserts can get knocked out. But overall a good rod. I would not get the TC3 graphite, the TC2 works just as good and cost less.

Here is where I have boght TICA rods from, but will tell you the price on them has doubled in a couple of years. I do not know why, as they are the same exact rod.
http://digitaldagger.com/


----------



## wish2fish

Here it is

http://tetonriverrod.com/tica-surf-rods.htm

I have ordered all of mine from them without issue.

If you get one get the UGSA not the UEHA. I believe the first is of higher quality. Fuji guides, etc.

Also make sure you are getting the *casting* and not the spinning....designated by the last letter of the serial number UGSA90*MH*2*C*

Mine are *medium heavy* (see again serial number) so I could throw some good weight. The 9' rod I have seems to have a preference or sweet spot of 4 oz which works well at the Mouth of the Brazos or Colorado in Matty. The 10 and 11 work well with 6oz-8oz.


----------



## wish2fish

Jolly Roger said:


> I have several Tica also, great for chunking baits,spoons, etc... Tica has a 8' heavy casting that is one of my favorite rods for casting heavy baits. They do not fight a fish good at all, but can cast all the line off a Abu 6500.
> 
> The TICA's are not so good at chunking 8&bait. Tica are more of an east coast rod, if that fits your use then they are good. The eye's tend to be large, and the inserts can get knocked out. But overall a good rod. I would not get the TC3 graphite, the TC2 works just as good and cost less.
> 
> Here is where I have boght TICA rods from.
> http://digitaldagger.com/


I haven't had any issues yet and I throw the snot out of em but ol' Jolly has a lot more experience behind this so you may want to go with his recommendations. I find them to be a perfect fit, feel and castability then anything I have had before. Landed anything from Reds, Big Uglies and smaller sharks without issue.

Good luck whichever direction you go. Trust me, you will end up with a lot of different rods until you find what works well for you, don't be scared its only money.


----------



## Jolly Roger

wish2fish said:


> I haven't had any issues yet and I throw the snot out of em but ol' Jolly has a lot more experience behind this so you may want to go with his recommendations. I find them to be a perfect fit, feel and castability then anything I have had before. Landed anything from Reds, Big Uglies and smaller sharks without issue.
> 
> Good luck whichever direction you go. Trust me, you will end up with a lot of different rods until you find what works well for you, don't be scared its only money.


 I agree with you that Tica are good rods, when I was buying them for $60 they were great for the money. But you can buy an Okuma Solaris for about half the price and get almost the same rod. The Okuma Solaris 11' heavy for $76 is the best bang for your buck now days. But like the Tica if you put an 8oz weight and a Whole horse mullet on it, it will not cast it very far. On the other hand a 4oz weight and cut bait and it will send it a long ways.

If you plan on doing any shark fishing, hands down the Ocean master is the best choice off the shelf. It just cast more weight better and can handle abuse much better. But like wish2fish pointed out some other rod may fit you use better. If you are going to be fishing PINS or somewhere and want to cast as far as possible, then a lighter all graphite rod may be a better choice. Most of the time I tell Newguys to buy a cheap rod, any rod and fish some. Do not waste money on expensive rods until you have an ideal what is going to fit your needs.


----------



## C-Rob

*Rod Selection*

I'll agree with JR

Don't go out and buy an expensive rod without first know what will work for you, decide what *need* first and then look for a rod that suits your needs.

However, the OceanMaster rods are great, they are *quality* off-the-shelf rods at a *very* reasonable price. I use the OM 12' 3-6oz and love the way the rods loads when casting. Paired with a Squidder, they are a dream to cast.


----------



## wish2fish

I should also add that I am not a big shark hunter and if I were I would use my Ocean Master's more. That is why I don't find myself throwing 8&BAIT. Once I bought the Tica's I haven't touched the OM much. I mostly target Reds and if I catch smaller sharks that is great too but I don't target them. Also, as I mentioned, I find the Tica's to be more adaptable to various other situations than just surf fishing. Piers, Jetty's, Rivers etc is hard to fish with a big 12' OM but my 9' or 10' Tica does a good job at all of it.

If I hook into a large shark....well I guess that will test my fishing skills and the rod itself.

I would also agree that you don't need to spend a lot of money at first but sometimes I wish I would have just done so because I have a lot of cheap rods that will never be used and were only used for a short time. In the long run I could have saved some money by just going to the mid-line rods from the start which is where I like to stay anyway as I don't find it necessary to spend 300+ on a surf rod. If you buy a Tica and don't like it let me know and I may buy it from you as GOD knows I could always use another rod.


----------



## spurgersalty

OceanMaster 11' it is then. I want the option of using it for shark also. Thanks everyone for the input.:cheers:


----------



## wish2fish

spurgersalty said:


> OceanMaster 11' it is then. I want the option of using it for shark also. Thanks everyone for the input.:cheers:


That is a good choice and as I said...I bet there will be other ones in your future.


----------



## SurfRunner

If you are targeting bullreds and 4 - 5 foot sharks in the surf, it is almost imppossible to find a rod fit for both purposes. You would be better off buying a rod for each type of fishing.

If your target in the surf is whiting, slot reds, and slot drum, then it would be more practical to have a rod for both the dam and the surf. I am judging this by the fact that you are chunking a 1.5 to 2 ounce slab at the dam. 

But then of course, I know nothing about hybrid fishing at the dam. I would find out what the regulars at the dam are using and buy one like that. Then you can adjust it to the surf environment. Actually, being able to get your distance at the dam is probably more important than getting it in the surf. 

I have a Breakaway 10-6 light and I can cast a 3 ounce weight and baits a "country mile". It is an expensive rod, but every bit worth the money.....especially if you are doing a lot of casting and retrieving.

I think most important is to find out what the most popular rod used at the dam is and go with that.


----------



## YakMan

I have the same reel on a 10' FTU Surffisher and love it. Can chunk it a purty good ways.After using it I went back and got another.At 79.00 cant beat it for a surf rod.


----------



## Finfisher

Listen to Surfrunner, he suggested I get the Ocean Master and team it with a Diawa SHA 30 and I too can cast a country mile.
Been loving that set up for five years now.
Enjoy
and Thanks Andrew!
Your jury buddy Glenn, lol


----------



## spurgersalty

Oceanmaster is on the way, should be here Tues. But I will not own a Daiwa reel. Had bad luck with every one I ever bought. Just my experience.


----------



## badbassb

just an example of why not to buy an ugly stik....went to walmart they had this new miniature ugly stik pole on display.....it was pronouncing that it could with stand so many pounds of pressure (not for sure how much exactly) but i do remember it said enough to catch a shark...well i picked it up and started to bend it and no **** right as the women was telling me theres no way i would be able to break it hence the shark it snapped like a twig.....now im pretty wimpy and i know if my puny arms could break it .....lol they dont belong on the surf


----------



## Omega

Heads up guys, have you looked at Breakaway Tackle, Inc. of Corpus Christi, TX. They make excellent surf rods and have the expertise to discuss with you any of your concerns and rigging to get the right setup. Their website is: www.breakawayusa.com ; you can contact them at [email protected] 
Take a look at their website videos, etc. Good luck on your choices.


----------



## spurgersalty

Theyre kinda pricey omega for a 2 to 4 trip a year hobby. But yes I've looked at they're site before.


----------



## Omega

Heads up guys; have you looked at the Breakaway Tackle, Inc. website? They make excellent surf rods and are available to assist you in getting the right setup for your personal use. Take a look or contact them at: www.breakawayusa.com or [email protected] Good luck on your choices.


----------



## pg542

Some thoughts on the Ugly Stik......A couple of years ago a buddy brought me his broken 12 ft Ugly. The one with the smaller baitcasting guides, not the larger ring Spinning reel guides. He broke about 18inches(the weird looking clear section) off the end of it(garage door accident) and asked if I would trim it clean and install a new tiptop, for a backup rod. After the repairs, I was a little curious, so I mounted my Amb. 7000 (old Swedish one) and went off to the local football practice field. I tied 2 wore out broken surf weights on it (a 6 and 8oz) and was very surprised/pleased how well this thing chunked. With a 4ft. drop and about 3 pendulum swings the rod loaded and released superbly, giving 85 to 90yd throws. I don't do much better than that with my own customs, and this was with the levelwind still in place! It is now his go to rod and he catches monster bull reds with it since he moved to the Carolina coast. (Outer Banks area). I'm not sayin go buy a 12 ft'r and break it, but this was an excellent surfchunker when used within its limits. I have no doubt that it would land 5-6ft surfrunning sharks in the hands of patient angler.....just some thoughts......


----------



## mullethead00

Well said pg542. My uglystick loves pulling in bulls from the surf. Seems like it has trouble casting 2-3oz weights but loaded with 6-8oz an big piece of cut mullet....I've had no issues.


----------



## fishing-guru

> just an example of why not to buy an ugly stik....went to walmart they had this new miniature ugly stik pole on display.....it was pronouncing that it could with stand so many pounds of pressure (not for sure how much exactly) but i do remember it said enough to catch a shark...well i picked it up and started to bend it and no **** right as the women was telling me theres no way i would be able to break it hence the shark it snapped like a twig.....now im pretty wimpy and i know if my puny arms could break it .....lol they dont belong on the surf


It sort of depends on how big the ugly stik is and the price, the more bigger and expensive ugly stiks can handle anything. I must say I am disapointed with my $50 ugly stik select inshore rod, it snapped when I casted it with a 2 oz. surf weight. I am going to return it and look at the other ugly stiks.


----------



## Ishmael

*2 for 1 rod*

"If you are targeting bullreds and 4 - 5 foot sharks in the surf, it is almost imppossible to find a rod fit for both purposes. You would be better off buying a rod for each type of fishing."

4-5 ft. sharks and bullreds in the surf eat mostly the same bait and fight about the same. It's super easy to find a rod fit for both purposes. Just about any rod that will do one well will do the other well. If you like special gear, designated for every species of fish, that's fine, but it doesn't mean you can't easily find a rod fit for both.

I've caught bullreds and 4-5 ft. blacktips on several of my rigs. 36" redfish was the hardest fighter of the bunch.


----------



## spurgersalty

Ishmael said:


> "If you are targeting bullreds and 4 - 5 foot sharks in the surf, it is almost imppossible to find a rod fit for both purposes. You would be better off buying a rod for each type of fishing."
> 
> 4-5 ft. sharks and bullreds in the surf eat mostly the same bait and fight about the same. It's super easy to find a rod fit for both purposes. Just about any rod that will do one well will do the other well. If you like special gear, designated for every species of fish, that's fine, but it doesn't mean you can't easily find a rod fit for both.
> 
> I've caught bullreds and 4-5 ft. blacktips on several of my rigs. 36" redfish was the hardest fighter of the bunch.


I agree, with the right amount of line and a little patience, I can almost land anything. Brought a 46" bull in on 10 lb test from the bank at Sabine. Fighting them at distance is easy, its when they get closer to the bank and there's less line to stretch that it gets tricky. BTW, welcome to the board Ishmael.


----------



## Ishmael

*surf rig*

Thank you for the welcome! And Thanks to all the posters on here for sharing a wealth of information.

Awesome catch of a big redfish with 10lb. line. Landing a fish that has you outgunned is awesome. Sometimes I feel that I have the redfish overmatched with my 30lb set-ups. It's nice to have a little extra though, just in case I hook into a surprise.


----------



## spurgersalty

spurgersalty said:


> I agree, with the right amount of line and a little patience, I can almost land anything. Brought a 46" bull in on 10 lb test from the bank at Sabine. Fighting them at distance is easy, its when they get closer to the bank and there's less line to stretch that it gets tricky. BTW, welcome to the board Ishmael.


Sorry, when I received the email response and your amazement at landing an awesome fish I had to go back and re read my post. Make that a 36" red. Lol, he still pushed my limits.


----------



## Harold Ray

Shakespeare and its Ugly Stick rods aren't considered top-o-the-line rods and haven't been for a few decades, but people have likely caught more fresh- and saltwater fish on that brand's rods than all other brands combined. Why; because everybody and anybody can afford them, and they normally do the job,; they are available everywhere; and they've been here forever.

I'm not pushing them; I just know many, many fishermen love their trusty Shakespeares.

If you want saltwater fishing advice, *LISTEN WELL to Jolly Roger.* If he says it, do it and you will catch fish!

Ray


----------



## wabo

Breakaway LDX you will love it. I have a lot of different rods and this one is by far my favorite.


----------



## yuccaflatsranch

www.BreakawayUSA.com for the Breakaway HDX and LDX rods. If they are good enough for the Competitive Distance Casters they are good enough for me.


----------



## 535

the LDX is great, but a little pricey for Chinese wrapped rod imo... after breaking the tip section, putting new tip on then shattering the tip section in 3 pieces my gf just got me a new tip section for my birthday... fished it hard all day Saturday then Sunday morning the tip eye insert popped out... I love Breakaway and Nick Meyers is tops, but those rods pale in comparison to his shop built stuff

my go-to rod is an old Breakaway allstar blank 11' 09"... amazing rod for slinging 3-5oz but pricey as hell

I realize most people aren't going to pay that kinda money for a rod and thats why (I would guess) Breakaway came out with the LDX/HDX rods... I'd say get one but first recommend you take a serious look at BPS Ocean Masters which fall solidly between $50 cheapo and $400 elitist rods


----------



## TexHepCat

I own a couple of the Breakaway LDX rods that are fantastic for throwing lighter bait/weight combinations. Not so good when current, wind or bait size require you to use a heavy weight. For this I have two of the Ocean Master rods. Both are 12'. One is rated for 6 - 12 oz lures and the other is rated for 3 - 6 oz lures. If I only had one surf rod it would be the OM rated at 6 - 12. I can throw an 8 oz sinker and 6" mullet with it; which is pretty much my favorite redfish/speck bait presentation in the Texas surf. It seems that here on the Texas coast we always are dealing with wind and current so a heavy weight rig is always needed. But when the conditions are right, I absolutely love the LDX because I can cast a lighter bait rig out past the 2nd bar without getting my feet wet.


----------



## 535

the 2nd time I broke the tip section on my LDX was because I overloaded it... its a great rod, but I won't put more than 3oz and a little shrimp/cutbait or small finger mullet on it

I had the OM heaver for nearly 10 years and only got rid of it on a trade when having a custom rod built... it was bulletproof!


----------

